# Home made speakers for music



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys I cannot find a decent mid sized speaker for my home gym , only towers or book shelf models .
This is for music only , not a home theatre application . I listen to classic rock and some more modern rock and will have a 10" subwoofer for low frequency duties , but I would sure like to build a quality sounding pair of speakers . 

Has anyone bought raw drivers and built what they consider a great combination for sound quality . 
I'm looking at raw drivers on line ,Morels , and I'd like to make this cabinet no taller than 24" . Depth and width are not as crucial .

Was thinking of a 3 way design , tweeter, midrange , and two 8" mid bass drivers as I like tight mid bass. 
Anyone have success in the past?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> Guys I cannot find a decent mid sized speaker for my home gym , only towers or book shelf models .
> This is for music only , not a home theatre application . I listen to classic rock and some more modern rock and will have a 10" subwoofer for low frequency duties , but I would sure like to build a quality sounding pair of speakers .
> 
> Has anyone bought raw drivers and built what they consider a great combination for sound quality .
> ...


CERWIN VEGA PRO AUDIO
take all that a 500WRMS, 132db @1W, system will throw at the..
look to Boise too...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Rick, Parts Express is a great company for that sort of thing. They have speakers, crossovers, cabinets, kits and lots of design articles. Don't know if they ship to the great north, though.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

It might be cheaper to buy a speaker system you like and pull it apart to place in your own cabinets.

Quality components must be bought from a well knows manufacturer if you want quality sound. (and that is not Bose. Great marketing but not so great speakers)

Just depends on your budget and what you really want in the end.

I am somewhat of an audiophile. Our house was featured in Home Theater Magazine and Audio Video Interiors so if you need guidance, let me know.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

How much time do you spend in the gym?! Never mind...silly question.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> How much time do you spend in the gym?! Never mind...silly question.


But I bet it's insulated!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The solution is so simple! Move the tools into the Gym...and the gym equipment into the garage. That thing'd be insulated, wired, drywalled before dinner.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I made boxes for a home theater, but the guy who I made them for bought the speakers. I remember the drivers came with a sheet that gave the required interior volume and the port size and length. After that it was tweaking the size and shape to make something he found appealing. We ended up with 2 angled mid range speakers and a sub that fit in an unused fireplace.

If you do make them, the spun fiber teddy bear filling can help dampen things if they have a little buzz. We only had to do that on a couple.

After he added on a "real home theater" I made him 10" decware "death boxes". Those will definitely fill your gym with sound

DECWARE / D.I.Y. Audio Projects


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> How much time do you spend in the gym?! Never mind...silly question.


it's probably insulated/heated/cooled so a lot more than the shop...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well thank you for all the suggestions guys 

I ended up buying in wall speakers today whch I am really against , but it will look a bit cleaner than my alcove idea .
Kinda had my heart on building some though . I looked at some high end drivers from Morel , and I suspect they would have worked well . The raw drivers I wanted were expensive though , so if the outcome wasn't great, I would be left tweaking it for god knows how long till I was happy .
I think the passive crossover network had me more concerned than anything .

Stick , those Cerwin Vegas may have been a good idea . I'm aware of that company and it never even dawned on me .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> It might be cheaper to buy a speaker system you like and pull it apart to place in your own cabinets.
> 
> Quality components must be bought from a well knows manufacturer if you want quality sound. (and that is not Bose. Great marketing but not so great speakers)
> 
> ...


Brad I forgot your an audiophile . I'm with you as I am not a Bose fan and never have been .
It's a shame as I had my heart set on building an enclosure 2 layers of 3/4" mdf thick , and internal bracing . 
Maybe next time .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> How much time do you spend in the gym?! Never mind...silly question.


Actually Dan I wish I had access to my basement from the outside , as I would have located the work shop downstairs . There's no way to get my Planer and table saw down there .
If I would have kept my contractors saw and went smaller , it may have been a possibility . 
It's funny you mention this as I was kind of kicking myself for not putting the gym in the garage like you mentioned , especially seeing as I'm having height issues in the basement. 

Seriously I don't actually use the gym as I'm getting tired of feeling soar all the time .
It's just kind of a hobby building it . J/k


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> Brad I forgot your an audiophile . I'm with you as I am not a Bose fan and never have been .
> It's a shame as I had my heart set on building an enclosure 2 layers of 3/4" mdf thick , and internal bracing .
> Maybe next time .


I truly hope there is a next time. If I had known you were going that route, I would have given you a set.

My ears are bleeding just thinking about listening to in wall speakers.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> I truly hope there is a next time. If I had known you were going that route, I would have given you a set.
> 
> My ears are bleeding just thinking about listening to in wall speakers.


Yes I am a little concerned to . I'm hoping that when they have a proper air space that they will sound ok .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Here is where there going . On each side of this mirror above the bar bells , so a tall tower would look kinda out of place .
But a kick arse book shelf speaker in an alcove would have worked I believe . Imaging is going to be poor also , as the in wall speakers sit flat on the wall , where as I could turn the bookshelf ones so there cross firing . I could build a plate to turn the in wall speakers towards each other . Seems like a lot of work to modify something though


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

All those weights, no wonder you're sore. Weights build muscle mass by "damaging" the muscles, then letting them heal over a day or two. Over do it and you will be sore and stop exercising at all. 

Not to poop on the party, but playing rock loud will almost certainly lead to the need for some very expensive audio equipment; hearing aids. the good ones are now near $7,000 a pair. The voice of sad experience here. I don't think sheer volume necessarily means good listening. Most of the really lound speaker systems I've heard soon damaged the speaker cones, leading to fuzzy sound, which destroys all the subtle stuff real audiophiles seem to like best.

From concerts and loud music in my youth, I lost my ability to hear higher pitches by my mid 30s, so could not hear lyrics clearly enough to understand them at all for the next 35 years. The new hearing aids allow me to hear lyrics again, but at a very steep price. No kidding, listen loud and you will be lucky to have any hearing left at all.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Good advice Tom , a little late though . I damaged my ears back in my car audio days , terrible hobby . 
I had many infections in my right ear growing up and after going to a movie theatre where the sound was incredibly loud , my right ear went deaf that day . Hearing came back but with a bad case of tinnitus . I hate being in an environment where I can't control the volume .
I'm more of a sound quality guy , as I don't listen to deafening volumes . 


Brad I think I'm taking those wall speakers back today  
It's either that or use the drivers in a new mdf enclosure ? 
I think a flush mount speaker would look cool instead of an alcove . I'll just make mdf rings and offset the drivers for better imaging . I've done the bondo mdf thing many times before in my car audio days . The front plate would look cool painted with automotive quality white paint . 
Morel makes a pretty nice raw driver and theres a site that can make your crossover network to your requirements . 

The walls have as much real estate as I want on the back side , as its open to another room.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> Good advice Tom , a little late though . I damaged my ears back in my car audio days , terrible hobby .
> I had many infections in my right ear growing up and after going to a movie theatre where the sound was incredibly loud , my right ear went deaf that day . Hearing came back but with a bad case of tinnitus . I hate being in an environment where I can't control the volume .
> I'm more of a sound quality guy , as I don't listen to deafening volumes .
> 
> ...


That is why I kind of suggested tearing apart some speakers when you wanted to build your own. The better mfgs put a lot of work into their crossover networks. Hard to get right if you do not know the dynamics of the speakers.

Speaker placement is pretty important so a set of quality book shelves with a well placed subwoofer should give you all the frequency range you need. The bookshelves just have to go down to 70Hz and most quality speakers can do that.

P.S. The nice thing about bookshelf speakers is that they actually thrive on sound reinforcement from the wall, unlike larger tower speakers.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Brad I am almost debating to keep the speakers and install them in a new box . There's already a high end crossover and all the drivers . Just need the recommended box size and whether there more suited to ported or sealed. Tempting anyways.

I think the salesman is going to freak when I bring them back . He does a lot of home work for me sourcing stuff , so I hate to ruin his day


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick I wish I would have seen these earlier . Kinda liking the size and the dual 8's . I'm basically after a music speaker so this would have fit the bill perfectly IMO 

XLS 28 CERWIN VEGA Floorstanding Tower Speaker


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> All those weights, no wonder you're sore. Weights build muscle mass by "damaging" the muscles, then letting them heal over a day or two. Over do it and you will be sore and stop exercising at all.
> 
> Not to poop on the party, but playing rock loud will almost certainly lead to the need for some very expensive audio equipment; hearing aids. the good ones are now near $7,000 a pair. The voice of sad experience here. I don't think sheer volume necessarily means good listening. Most of the really lound speaker systems I've heard soon damaged the speaker cones, leading to fuzzy sound, which destroys all the subtle stuff real audiophiles seem to like best.
> 
> From concerts and loud music in my youth, I lost my ability to hear higher pitches by my mid 30s, so could not hear lyrics clearly enough to understand them at all for the next 35 years. The new hearing aids allow me to hear lyrics again, but at a very steep price. No kidding, listen loud and you will be lucky to have any hearing left at all.


Sometimes you just can't tell people. They have to go deaf to hear the truth!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

thomas1389 said:


> Sometimes you just can't tell people. They have to go deaf to hear the truth!


Very true . Unfortunate but true


----------

